# Lime Green Copperhead



## mikeshows (Mar 23, 2012)

i like the color choice ! should be the perfect boat for the pi area


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

All are welcome to free test rides and to fish it out out with me when it gets finished just chip in on the ramp fee.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks good!!  That boat is going to be SICK!!! I don't see a sea foam green SUV in the back ground though..  ;D

Are you getting trim tabs?


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

as of now,no tabs.mel and i have been working on weight distribution.i think we have it down.  to all of the future buyers that are thinking of a ANKONA boat,let me tell you my story.i ordered our boat in feb 2011.after going thru some real ruff times,things got tuff REAL QUICK!!.MEL was understanding and let me hold off enough to get my finances in order.to me that is some kind of guy.if this was a big boat builder,i would have lost my boat.mel worked with me every step of the way.not only do i love these boats,i respect the people that build them.THANKS MEL AND RORY for putting up with me.see you on the water!!!  { well with our LIME ASS GREEN you will sure see us!!! }


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I believe it. Mel and his crew are a great bunch of guys. He is taking care of me on my trailer and hull issues by the means of doing something I doubt most other builders would do.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Love the color Cody!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Love the color combo. I got to see it in person and it is even sweeter in person.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

One of my favorite colors I have ever seen of a skiff!

Tight Lines!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

gunna scare the fish away with all that glitter [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

gonna be a sick boat, can't wait to see it all done


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Cody that really is turning out great!  When I visited Ankona and saw your hull I was thinking what a crazy color.  But with the deck on it now it really looks sharp!  In fact, when I showed my brother pics of my cayenne, your boat was in the background and he said "I though Key lime green was _that_ color."


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks awesome! I bet you can't wait to get it on the water.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

motor is hung.ordered custom cushions for rear deck.i think when you see this boat complete you will love it or like it  built to fish, with some attitude ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> motor is hung.ordered custom cushions for rear deck.i think when you see this boat complete you will love it or like it  built to fish, with some attitude ;D


How much for the cushions, and where? I'm looking to get some done for mine.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

cody- when you get her, give me a shout... id like to see how she rides.... I have the annual pass so i can tow it to avoid ramp fees.....


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Saw your boat today at the factory and its looking nice. I like that green!


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

went over to ankona today to see our boat.things are going good.mel was working on the gadges,radio,and hyd steering.coushions will be in next week.should get the boat next weekend.LOTS OF PIXS WILL BE COMMING SOON.PUT ON YOUR SUN GLASSES ;D


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

did ya get her!?


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you see an ice blue monochrome SUV by any chance?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> went over to ankona today to see our boat.things are going good.mel was working on the gadges,radio,and hyd steering.coushions will be in next week.should get the boat next weekend.LOTS OF PIXS WILL BE COMMING SOON.PUT ON YOUR SUN GLASSES ;D


I will compensate you if you get mine while your there.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

She's still not done..next time we go I'll get pics or have dad get pics for you guys.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

i need sunglasses just looking at inside the shop!!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Boat is finally done , came out great , super clean wiring , rigging etc.  Heres some pics.  Trolling motor and push pole will be mounted tuesday. Runs 40mph with 2 people and a 4 blade.  Need to play with the prop a bit though.  Ill be at the ankona event in tampa.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

If anybody has any funny boat name ideas involving lime let us know , So far we have 1. Just add Salt , 2. You just crossed the lime


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Sublime


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

"Feel Er Snatch" ;D


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

clean rig... look forward to fishing with ya.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice, turned out fantastic.  Ain't no one stealing that ride.  ;D


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Let me know how that gauge style stereo works for you. Ive seen those before and always wanted to try one...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks great Cody! Can't wait to see it on Saturday.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I got to run this skiff yesterday afternoon with Cody. Out of all the Copperheads I've ran, this one out performs them all. This is a bad ass machine. RPM's were on point, and the skiff was up running on top nicely. It's apparent that I need a jack plate ASAP!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hey Cody, congrats on the skiff and welcome to the family!

PIB - just curious, could you give more details on the performance of this skiff over others you have been in? I know you dig the jackplate, but what RPM's did the skiff get? The reason I ask is that mine only turns about 5200 with a 14 pitch 3 blade prop on a 40 Yammie. I noticed Cody is running a 4 blade... thanks!

Pete


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know what the range on the yammy is. But our etec's top performance is at 5750 rpm's. Mine runs at 5500-5600 tops. Spinning a 20 pitch 3 blade. 

But if your Rpms are that low drop the pitch. 





> Hey Cody, congrats on the skiff and welcome to the family!
> 
> PIB - just curious, could you give more details on the performance of this skiff over others you have been in?  I know you dig the jackplate, but what RPM's did the skiff get?  The reason I ask is that mine only turns about 5200 with a 14 pitch 3 blade prop on a 40 Yammie.  I noticed Cody is running a 4 blade... thanks!
> 
> Pete


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> I got to run this skiff yesterday afternoon with Cody. Out of all the Copperheads I've ran, this one out performs them all. This is a bad ass machine. RPM's were on point, and the skiff was up running on top nicely. It's apparent that I need a jack plate ASAP!


I won't disagree. Lol

;D


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

the etec has a much larger prop than the yammi so holeshot would be much better no?
it is the perfect motor for the copperhead IMHO


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

the yammi has better holeshot , the big props and big gear case on etec arent a help.... the 19x13 rouge that me and eric ( paint it black ) ran had great top end 40mph and good mid range but holeshot not so hot , and it turned 5800.  I ran a 17x13 rouge demo prop today and it was by far better 37ish top end , but had better holeshot , aloud me to run jackplate all the way up if needed ( impressive ) and once on plane it would snap fast on instant touch of throttle at all speeds , turned 6000.  I also ran 3 blade 18p raker demo today it was better than the 19x13 rouge 4blade and turned 6000 but overall the best prop and one im going to order is the 17x13 rouge and i will vent it to try for better holeshot and possibly add cup if needed. And thanks Eric ( paint it black ) for Helping us get Running right and on track.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Quick pic , The wires you see on console is because my GPS is off .


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice pic


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

T-motor will be on for tourny this weekend


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

added a onboard charger , radio antenna ,  And mouted the ipilot tmotor and pushpole and some other little things , More to come.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

my poles are ready!!!!!


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Were you towing this boat down 137th Ave. in the Kendall area a few weeks ago? I believe it was a burgundy/dark red truck pulling it.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

yes that was my son,matlacha cody.he works at SEAPOWER


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Sold casting platform and got a yeti , Use it for a seat/cooler/And of course a casting platform. Ready for the keys labor day weekend!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking good Cody!!


----------

